# Vice City on Windows 7, No Audio?



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

Yesterday i tried to install GTA:VC on my Windows 7 64 bit, everything installed fine and when i start the game, to my shock, audio is not working in game. The one of the reason i installed VC is because of it's radio's stations and voice acting, now WTF!!! I even googled the issued, bit of no use. Can anyone spot out the issue?


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

Try to run it in XP compatability mode.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

I've done that and game is running fine, but when i go check in options, it's showing me no audio hardware found. The installation went smooth.


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

Were not installers different during those days. 64BIT installer was different to a 32BIT installer. Check..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Yesterday i tried to install GTA:VC on my Windows 7 64 bit, everything installed fine and when i start the game, to my shock, audio is not working in game. The one of the reason i installed VC is because of it's radio's stations and voice acting, now WTF!!! I even googled the issued, bit of no use. Can anyone spot out the issue?



Whats the size of the installer? and what is the size of the game when it completes installation?

P.S.: Sorry.. I clicked edit instead of quote. Thats why your 1st post has a footnote that i edited. Sorry.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Whats the size of the installer? and what is the size of the game when it completes installation?
> 
> P.S.: Sorry.. I clicked edit instead of quote. Thats why your 1st post has a footnote that i edited. Sorry.



Before installation - 450MB
After installation - around some 800MB , i guess (need to check it in home)

But hey the sounds folder is intact and i tested all sounds in that folder.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats not a good sign. It seems like a z(r)ipped copy. Obviously radio channels will be removed.

IIRC, GTA VC, will take nearly 2GB with radio channels. Unless you chose to play the radio channels from the installation disc itself.

Keep the radio channels and dialogues aside. Aren't you able to hear any sound? like gun shots, opening music, etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

^^

No sounds vamsi.

Not even the intro song audio.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

Confirm.. is it a rip you TECHNIC-ally did? 

Or, the stand alone installation?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

Not a genuine copy I can say. GTA VC is about 3GBs after installation with sounds. Without sounds about 600 MB. 

And it displays the same error "No Audio hardware found" when the sound file are missing.


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

The radio play files are missing it seems.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Confirm.. is it a rip you TECHNIC-ally did?
> 
> Or, the stand alone installation?





pauldmps said:


> Not a genuine copy I can say. GTA VC is about 3GBs after installation with sounds. Without sounds about 600 MB.
> 
> And it displays the same error "No Audio hardware found" when the sound file are missing.



yes, it's not genuine copy, but FYI, if this is the case, only radio files will not be there. But in my case, i didn't even able to hear any sounds like gun shot etc.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

Nothing will work without the complete sound files except for the intro video. (The intro video will also not work if you don't have the video file in the *mpg* folder)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ In my case, the intro video itself not working, but in mpg folder, i can able to find that video and when i try to play it in VLC, it's working fine. It's weird. isn't it?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

Then there might be problems with 64-bit OS. Still, files are missing.

First of all, get a complete copy of the game (legit copy recommended). It should cost you 100-200 bucks only. Then try again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

^ GTA 1,2 are free.. GTA 3 is 199, GTA VC, SA are 299, GTA 4, EFLC are 499


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> GTA 1,2 are free.. GTA 3 is 199, GTA VC, SA are 299, GTA 4, EFLC is 499



i know. Already got GTA 3 and EFLC. So thought no need to get VC...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL. that was for Pauldmps 

I know that you got EFLC. Read it on the OTHER forum


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

^^  *sigh*


----------



## Neuron (Mar 4, 2011)

Try running it in administrator mode for once to see if it works.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Tried that. No use.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 4, 2011)

You should try with a full copy - buy it or download it or by any means............


----------



## asingh (Mar 4, 2011)

Just 'get' another ISO.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

@vamsi
tried your solutions. Still no audio.

@asingh
Will get it....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

Time to ditch rip and get a full game. It is just 2GB. And will have no issues with Windows 7.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ 

Yeah, true.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

I think VC just wont work with audio. I COuldnt get Midtown Madness 1 to work in Win 7


----------

